# hair clips



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

sade wont keep her clips in her head... it doesnt matter if the groomer puts them in or if i do... she will hake her head until is off and if that doesnt work she will pick a fight with my moms kitten so he can pull it off for her... any sugesstions?


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> sade wont keep her clips in her head... it doesnt matter if the groomer puts them in or if i do... she will hake her head until is off and if that doesnt work she will pick a fight with my moms kitten so he can pull it off for her... any sugesstions?[/B]


I'm no expert for sure as I am a new maltese mom too but I have heard that if after you put it in, you distract her a lot by laying a game or something, then maybe she will forget. The other thing is that the claw type ones seem to stay in better and are lighter so less noticeable. You could also just get her used to the rubber band being in first.

Good luck!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree, first only do a rubberband. Play with her, or take her for a walk immediately after to distract her. After she gets used to the rubberband, expand to bows and clips.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I had to start out with only rubber bands and still that is all I use. Midis would tear out any clips and ruin his topknot if I continued to try to use clips! I was originally afraid that he would choke on one, and then once I started using the bands that is just what he and I are used to. To me the double topknot (vertically, not side by side) in bands is just as cute as a bow or clip.

Cyndi


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I also use rubberbands and distract her and that worked after a couple times so now I can add a cute clip or bow but it has to be pretty small. Now if only I could get Angelo to stop pulling the clips out of her hair we would be fine lol


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

Nayla won't let me put nothing on her head. She struggles a lot, so I have to leave her alone. I did manage a clip with a bow, but it only lasted a few seconds, I tried to distract her and play, but no way. I guess it's a little to heavy for her. Here's a pic.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey I didn't know there was another Miamian except for Giz. You start with a band then underneath the band you put on the clip. I usually use barrettes or the little claws.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

PERSISTANCE!!

Trust me...I just went through this with Vi who had only been shaved every six months for 3 years. That was the extent of her grooming. So topknots were all new to her. I started putting them in after she was used to being groomed. That took a few weeks. Then after I groomed her (and by groomed I mean combed LOL) I would put it in a band. She would fight and hide her head, but I kept on. I timed it once and it took me about 20 minutes just to get the stupid band in LOL and of course it was crooked, but I left it anyway. Now it takes less than 5 to get a band AND a clip in. (I make my own :0) ) She still wiggles sometimes, she doesn't like it when I'm actually doing it, but after it's done it's alright. And then since I groom her 2 times a day, when (not IF) she pulled it out, I would put it back up again. EVERY day I did this with very few exceptions. She still doesn't like it, but she tolerates it. She hardly pulls at it now and I usually don't have to fix it at night anymore.

You also have to make sure you aren't pulling her eye hairs up too tight. I get the band in, then pull each side out just a bit and then look at her face. If her eyes seem to be normal, I'll blow lightly to get her to close them, and then I can make sure I didn't pull them to tight. I usually don't too much anymore, but that took a lot of practice. 

Just don't give up, that's the important thing. I just beem with pride when I look at her and see how far she's come. She's so beautiful in general, but with a topknot she looks devine. And she knows it. I think she puts up a fuss just for show. I think she secretly loves being a diva! LOL

Good luck!!

~~Cheri~~


----------



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=552144
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the bands and even teh clips... by the end of the day the band is out or the clip is leaning to the side of her head... she jus knows it is there... the groomer can get it stay for acouple of hours but once she is home and she stars to play she will find a away to get it out...


----------



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

> I also use rubberbands and distract her and that worked after a couple times so now I can add a cute clip or bow but it has to be pretty small. Now if only I could get Angelo to stop pulling the clips out of her hair we would be fine lol[/B]



LOL :biggrin: guess Angelo and Sade are the same.... i find it funny when she tries to get it out... Hopefully one day she will just leave it it... Good luck with Angelo


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to start now and be persistant. Mia would shake them off too. When I got Cody the old owner told me he doesn't like his face or head touched that is why he has so many tear stains. It took about a week of me cleaning and putting his hair in a top knot that he finally gave in. Now he still doesn't like his faced messed with but he figures the faster he gives in the faster I will leave him alone. Oh and btw he use to pull Mia's top knot off too until he was scolded a few times.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

IT TOOK BACI A LONG TIME TO GET USED TO THE BANDS, BUT IT ALSO TOOK ME A LONG TIME TO GET THE BAND STRAIGHT WITH OUT TUGGING OR MAKING IT TO TIGHT.


----------

